# Honey Boo Boo & Doll Face 2018 Foaling Thread



## JoBlueQuarter

Subbing! Can't wait to see the new foals!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Subbing! Can't wait to see the new foals!!


LOL, me too! I pretty much know how Boo's filly will come out, big, yellow and beautiful like Ducati. But Dolly is maiden, so who knows?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL, me too! I pretty much know how Boo's filly will come out, big, yellow and beautiful like Ducati. But Dolly is maiden, so who knows?


All the more exciting when you don't know what to expect!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JoBlueQuarter said:


> All the more exciting when you don't know what to expect!


This one is fun because I haven't tested Dolly for color at all, so is she Ee or EE, Aa or AA (gotta have at least 1 of each because she's bay), and we know Skippy is Cr/Cr, aa, so it will be a dilute. The only question is which one, will it be buckskin or pali or if she doesn't pass on her A, will it be a smokey black? Can't wait to find out.


----------



## LoriF

Looking forward to seeing what they look like. That time of year again, happy foaling.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Just a quick bump up so it's easier to find. 

Came home from a show this weekend to find Dolly has started to drop. Her milk vein is distended but, as a maiden, she hasn't started to bag up yet. None of the 'imminent' changes happening yet but it was enough to stop me in my tracks and say, "HOLY MOTHER, that mare has big changes!". Boo, per usual, is starting to bag, but isn't huge yet. She will be, that mare milks like a Jerseymaid. Dolly's baby has visibly dropped, and I can tell the foal is shifting positions to start lining up. Boo not so much, yet. She's so big inside that her changes are less obvious until they're OBVIOUS. 

Dolly's date range - 4/11 - 4/26, as she gets closer I'll start a poll. 

Boo's date range - 4/8 - 4/23, ditto for the poll.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

No pictures? You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 said:


> No pictures? You should be ashamed of yourself!


I was dead on my feet last night and the weather was pretty filthy. If I get time today, I'll try to take some.


----------



## QtrBel

It's getting so close! Looking forward to pics today.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I think Miss Doll Face is not going to allow Boo to have the first foal this year. Hubby went out to feed breakfast this morning and came in asking if Dolly had come in muddy yesterday? I don't know, I was at a show all day and my helper put her up for the night. I'm going to say not, because the helper would let me know if anything was unusual when she put her in. 

SO! This morning, she looks like she's gotten sweaty and rolled in everything, her tail is loose, he says he lifted it up and no clamp back, AND she has white plugs on her teats...... 

I'm supposed to be at a show today and then tonight it's supposed to storm and get really cold again....go from 75 this afternoon down to low 30's with windchills in the 20's all day tomorrow, so it's perfect for foaling, right? I hope she'll hold out for another few days, today is day 320, so a little earlier than I would like though just in the window for a safe delivery. Busting out my colostrum meter and the Predict A Foal kits......not to mention all the newborn foal stuff.....What nap? So what if I woke up at 0330 this morning, who needs sleep?


----------



## LoriF

Woo Hoo!! The babies are coming.  Can't wait to see them. 

Sounds perfect for foaling according to the mares code.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

They're coming! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Some Pics of Dolly Today!*

THIS is why I've been dancing attendance on her all day. Not that she's acting the LEAST bit like she wants to foal any time soon now, of course. Oh, and BTW, Patti did her first ever Western Dressage Tests today and took a first & 2nd with 62.5 and 65 scores. So I managed to get to the show anyhow.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well, we're all prepped and Dolly did her best to keep me entertained last night. She paced, she laid down, she got up, she circled, she laid down again, she got up again and............still no baby. Am I surprised? Nope, that's a mare for ya! Mare, Inconvenience is thy middle name. So no Easter Fool today I think. But, I'll be up again tonight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Today I went outside and there are more changes yet, but still not looking like she's going to go anytime real soon. The foal is farther down, she's more V'd in her belly and her back has dropped. She looks almost sway backed. Her tail had tightened back up and is now looser, and the top of her croup is dropping, more slanted and much softer. She's got clear plugs on her teats and what looks to be salt crystals on the outside of her teats. Still no bag, but .....maiden.


----------



## Kaifyre

lol Cool Dolly is due on my birthday! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies. : )

-- Kai


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Both mares are now showing changes. Boo's tail has loosened up considerably, her bag is building (not nearly as impressive as it gets), teats pointing straight down and some lengthening of the labia and darkening of the inner mucosa. Baby still is not dropped into position, so we have a couple of days anyhow. 

Dolly has such a low belly it's showing below her stall blanket. No bag yet, but small clear wax plugs on her teats. Lengthening of her labia, some darkening of the mucosa, not as much as Boo. Tail has been loose, then tightened, now loose again and she's getting spongy on top of her tail head. Still doesn't "feel" like she's imminent to deliver, which is fine with me. 

Boo: day 331
Dolly: day 328


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Whaa! I'm so excited!! Those pics of Dolly are hilarious, in a way. That foal must have been lying weird to make that kind of pointy bump!


Can't wait for baby pics!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*W*



JoBlueQuarter said:


> Whaa! I'm so excited!! Those pics of Dolly are hilarious, in a way. That foal must have been lying weird to make that kind of pointy bump!
> 
> 
> Can't wait for baby pics!!


She scared hubby half to death last Sat. He went in to her stall and she was sweated from her nose to her dock and was off feed and had the baby dropped belly thing going on. He thought she was gonna go right NOW. Must have just been really uncomfortable for her, and some seriously weird hormone changes going on because she also got the flying.....****s. For about a day and it all settled out, baby stayed much lower but that V even rounded out a little bit. That morning her tail was so loose she couldn't even lift it enough to get it out of the way when she went to the bathroom. THAT was just a JOY to clean up, no kiddin'. She now has her tail braided and until the last couple of days, I had it wrapped and up to keep it out of the way of loose stuff. YUCK! That's all resolved, the baby is still moving around in there and getting ready, but she's much more comfortable and just sort of patiently waiting.


----------



## LoriF

I thought she would have had her baby by now. I was all excited to see pictures of a new born.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LoriF said:


> I thought she would have had her baby by now. I was all excited to see pictures of a new born.


Nope. Secret Mare Code and all that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Honey Boo Boo thought she was gonna pull a fast one. She's trying to foal right now.


----------



## mkmurphy81

Hope you weren't planning to sleep tonight.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Blasted mare is lollygagging now. I was watching TV and flicking over to the mare channel during commercials and I saw Boo down on the floor, which in itself isn't unusual she likes to lay down. But it was a place she doesn't lay down and her legs were STIFF and just looked......delivery in progress-ish. Since she really didn't look like she was going to go tonight, I went back to the TV for a few mins, but just was bugged by that whole thing. So went out and she got up. Saw a big wet spot, not her normal pee spot, and it looked like it was SPLASH!!!!! and a LOT. So I said, "Did you just break your water, Heffah Moo?". So I lifted her tail and her vulva was BULGING, I mean like "HERE I COME!" bulging. So got her tail up, threw some straw down and skedaddled. She's now acting like, "What? Me? Foal? Tonight? You're kidding, right?".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OH yeah, and now Dolly has poo'd a lot and pee'd a bunch and is real restless......So, no, thank you for asking, but no I don't believe I'll sleep tonight.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

subbing.


----------



## Kaifyre

Pictures pictures pictures!!

-- Kai


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Once the foal appears.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

BABIES! Im up late any updates?


----------



## LoriF

They've had too much time to talk


----------



## GMA100

Subbing.
Babies will be adorable!


----------



## QtrBel

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Victim of the Mare's Secret Code*

HBB decided it was a test run to see how fast we could run, assemble her foaling kit, did we really know where the foal halters & blankets are, and most important JUST HOW LATE COULD SHE MAKE ME STAY UP? Heifer. And of course, Dolly followed suit.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hahah those girls have you sussed :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Seriously, they do. 

Well, everyone is tucked in for the evening, I'll sit up a while to make sure they're serious about not doing anything tonight and then I'm going to bed. Up all night last night, all day today and riding at the trainer's most of the day, I'm TIRED. Gonna go sleep and soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm TIRED. Gonna go sleep and soon!


Perfect.

I shall expect to see foal pics in the morning then!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Agreed Phantomhorse lol


----------



## EquineBovine

Did it happen?!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

EquineBovine said:


> Did it happen?!


NOPE. They're still holding out. We're having some weather this weekend, 80 F today, 38 F with windchills in the teens tomorrow, so I'll keep a good eye on them but, as of a few minutes ago, neither looks like it's going to be right away. It's going to be a finish by a nose I bet, they're both progressing a lot and making the necessary changes. 

We've had the dry run, we've got all our gear out and ready to go, we go check them at about 9 pm every night, physically run hands over all the pertinent parts and check for the various changes, tails are braided and they've been tucked in for the night. So we'll just have to wait and see how they progress.

Oh and we had a tornado warning this afternoon for a couple of hours and they didn't take advantage of that, nor did they take advantage of the other night when the transformer blew and took out the power and the cameras. I think they're gonna go for a record.


----------



## LoriF

Four days later.....What's going on with those two?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LoriF said:


> Four days later.....What's going on with those two?


LOL! We must have posted at the same time. Look at the post previous to yours.


----------



## LoriF

Heifers! 

I'm sorry, it's just the way you say it cracks me up.


----------



## EquineBovine

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> NOPE. They're still holding out. We're having some weather this weekend, 80 F today, 38 F with windchills in the teens tomorrow, so I'll keep a good eye on them but, as of a few minutes ago, neither looks like it's going to be right away. It's going to be a finish by a nose I bet, they're both progressing a lot and making the necessary changes.
> 
> We've had the dry run, we've got all our gear out and ready to go, we go check them at about 9 pm every night, physically run hands over all the pertinent parts and check for the various changes, tails are braided and they've been tucked in for the night. So we'll just have to wait and see how they progress.
> 
> Oh and we had a tornado warning this afternoon for a couple of hours and they didn't take advantage of that, nor did they take advantage of the other night when the transformer blew and took out the power and the cameras. I think they're gonna go for a record.


Oh seriously! Come on ladies!!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Wow... HBB and Dolly must be somehow related to my (literal) heifer, Lucy. She started bagging up prolly 'bout a week ago, and her vulva is big and floppy. Like, if her udder keeps growing, it's gonna hit the ground and explode! And this little heifer of mine is literally as wide as she is tall!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Wow... HBB and Dolly must be somehow related to my (literal) heifer, Lucy. She started bagging up prolly 'bout a week ago, and her vulva is big and floppy. Like, if her udder keeps growing, it's gonna hit the ground and explode! And this little heifer of mine is literally as wide as she is tall!


Boo has gotten such a bag in the past, that if you walked behind her and didn't know better, you might think you were walking (waddling) behind a stallion. At this point Dolly is wider than tall, she's normally as wide as she is tall, but .... she's only about 14-14.1 hh anyhow. BOO, on the other hand, is approaching wider than tall and she's 15.2-3 ish...that's a wide load! 

And yes, at this moment they are EVIL HEFFAHS. Been calling Boo, Heffah Moo, for some time now. Doll Face just makes me feel guilty for getting her pregnant.


----------



## EquineBovine

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Boo has gotten such a bag in the past, that if you walked behind her and didn't know better, you might think you were walking (waddling) behind a stallion. At this point Dolly is wider than tall, she's normally as wide as she is tall, but .... she's only about 14-14.1 hh anyhow. BOO, on the other hand, is approaching wider than tall and she's 15.2-3 ish...that's a wide load!
> 
> And yes, at this moment they are EVIL HEFFAHS. Been calling Boo, Heffah Moo, for some time now. Doll Face just makes me feel guilty for getting her pregnant.


Haha some mares are so good at pulling a guilt trip inkunicorn:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

EquineBovine said:


> Haha some mares are so good at pulling a guilt trip inkunicorn:


Dolly's so good, she convinced us she was too big, ungainly and uncomfortable to be ridden back in early Dec. I tend to ride them right up until a month/2 weeks before they deliver, but nooooooo, she was tooo uncomfortable. I think we just got suckered.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HBB update: She's started building her Jerseymaid bag and she was laying down, then up, then down quite a bit last night. Her mucosa is brilliant maroon, so she's progressing. Because today is our day at the trainer's and then this evening we have a clinic to go to, we're figuring she'll foal while we're gone. That would cause the MOST inconvenience. 

Dolly is also progressing but not quite there yet. I think she's ready to be done with all this, though.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Siiiiigh......'Nuther Foaling Update*

Ms Boo is waxing and her milk is starting to look like milk. She's getting closer. Not planning to go to sleep right away. 


And then there'd Dolly.....sing it to the tune of Jubilation T Cornpone...Sweepin' up the rear!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Hope the foaling goes well!! Good luck and you'll hopefully get a chance to catch up on sleep soon


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! Sleep is over rated! But yes, I'm hoping they'll both go soon and this sitting up really late at night and getting back up 2-3 hrs later to check again, is getting old. If I can get convinced one of them is actually gonna go, I'll sit up all night and we can be done with it.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Yeah. Sometimes it feels like they're just never gonna go into labour... and then when you're convinced that it just ain't happenin' they start. Like with my cow who finally calved. Now I kinda wish she hadn't but I guess the little feller had to get out of there eventually.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Yeah. Sometimes it feels like they're just never gonna go into labour... and then when you're convinced that it just ain't happenin' they start. Like with my cow who finally calved. Now I kinda wish she hadn't but I guess the little feller had to get out of there eventually.


Yeah, my luck, I'll decide nothing's going to happen and go to bed and she'll lay down and squeeze the little critter out. Had that happen more times than once. At least they're in cushy foaling stalls, I don't have to worry about predators or anything nasty like that.


----------



## JCnGrace

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yeah, my luck, I'll decide nothing's going to happen and go to bed and she'll lay down and squeeze the little critter out. Had that happen more times than once. At least they're in cushy foaling stalls, I don't have to worry about predators or anything nasty like that.


 
Me too, and it always ticked me off. LOL After staying up all night with Gracie once I turned her out for the day, went to the house to grab some breakfast, looked out the sliding glass door and there was a foal standing up beside her. Had to have been less than 45 minutes since I'd left the barn. She was almost at 12 months and the vet was going to come out the next day and induce labor even though he didn't like to because she was getting so huge.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

JCnGrace said:


> Me too, and it always ticked me off. LOL After staying up all night with Gracie once I turned her out for the day, went to the house to grab some breakfast, looked out the sliding glass door and there was a foal standing up beside her. Had to have been less than 45 minutes since I'd left the barn. She was almost at 12 months and the vet was going to come out the next day and induce labor even though he didn't like to because she was getting so huge.


I once put the cameras in the foaling stalls and watched a mare all night because she was a maiden, young and kind of stupid so I was afraid of rejection. Her mom was a rejector, so........I was concerned. I watched that blasted mare until 6 a.m. and fell asleep on the living room floor, and woke up at 8 a.m. and looked at the TV screen and guess what was standing in her stall nursing, dry and just as unconcerned as could be? Yup. I bet that blasted mare had that foal 5 mins after I fell asleep. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

*Have I Mentioned How Much I Don't Like Pregnant Mares Recently?*

Boo was VERY restless last night, to the point where I sat up and watched her all night until about 4:15 this morning, so forgive me if I babble. I went and checked on her several times, and she was bulging (again!) and I bet she walked to Mongolia in that stall last night. She kept pulling her tail to the side, trying to lift it up, and you could just SEE the bulge, even through a rotten pic on the TV. I think her camera is about to die, plus it was crazy windy last night. I had thought that she would go without any excitement but like to watch until midnight, 1 a.m. and then decide based on how they're acting, whether I'll go to bed or not. Last night I sat in my recliner, in my sweat pants and boots ALL night long. She was busy enough, hubby didn't turn out after breakfast today, she's still in. And she's a little less restless now (I went to bed for awhile). Now, I have to go do some training this afternoon, so you hide and watch. In between the time I leave and my assistant gets here (college kid, has classes).........Mare Code. Boo is on day 341 today. 

Dolly is still looking uncomfortable but not acting like she's gonna pop. Dolly is on day 338 and in spite of that baby hanging so low for so long, looks like she's gonna do the Maiden Mare thing and probably hang on a while. HUMPH! I would have sworn she was gonna go before Boo.


----------



## GMA100

If the wait is killing me, I don’t want to know how you’re feeling!!! Mares definitely like to make their owners freak and lose sleep! Lol 
I don’t know if you’ve said it yet, but have you thought of names yet?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

GMA100 said:


> If the wait is killing me, I don’t want to know how you’re feeling!!! Mares definitely like to make their owners freak and lose sleep! Lol
> I don’t know if you’ve said it yet, but have you thought of names yet?


I have but nothing is cast in concrete.


----------



## csimkunas6

Im getting overly obsessed with all of these foaling threads now! Takes my mind off the fact I still have at least 6wks to go myself. LOL!!! Come on girlies!! Im ready to see those babies!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

csimkunas6 said:


> Im getting overly obsessed with all of these foaling threads now! Takes my mind off the fact I still have at least 6wks to go myself. LOL!!! Come on girlies!! Im ready to see those babies!!


GAWD, you and me both! 

Boo was pretty restless again last night, biting sides, dripping milk, walk and eat, walk and stop and sleep for a few minutes and walk. Rinse repeat all night long. She was eager to go out this morning, so...................

And of course, I had to go collect Skippy for a shipment early this a.m., half expected to see a foal when I got back.


----------



## EquineBovine

These mares are going to drive us all insane...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

EquineBovine said:


> These mares are going to drive us all insane...


Well Boo finally delivered at 7:30 ish tonight.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Didn't get the white legs but you have a cute little snip/stripe, from the looks of it!


----------



## EquineBovine

Worth the wait! Beautiful!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Just what I imagined she'd get, because I watched her last thread, lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here's the catch. Had the mares to the vet for fetal sexing, twice. Boo was supposed to have a filly, twice. Guess what she really had? Yup, I finally got around to inspecting everything and found a little dangly bit. OOOOPS!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Whups! Still adorable


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Oh, so I was right on two out of the three points you asked about. Thanks Boo!


----------



## LoriF

Uh oh, time to pull out the blue coat. He's gorgeous anyway. He turned out to be everything that you weren't expecting. What a surprise.


----------



## EquineBovine

Hahaha every one of your horses is out to fool you!!
Any more photos?!?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Well Little Man, which is what we call all colts until we find their names, is doing very well. He's full of colty energy, and is a very outgoing little guy. He's not sure he likes scritches yet, but he will still let you pet and give him cuddles. We caught him napping when it was time to do the IgG testing, so that was easy. Went in and 'sat' on him to draw the blood, ran the test and he's over 800, which means he got a good passive transfer. He's not real fond of me dipping his navel, may be because I got his 'part' a time or 2 by accident. :rofl: I can feel his testes, so he's not a crypt and no mouth issues. All 4 legs are there.....LOL! Not a speck of white on him anywhere other than his face. I say that, but he MIGHT have a little sock on one of his feet, not sure. The day was pretty grey and raining hard all day yesterday, and of course, Boo tries to run interference while you're trying to handle the new foal. 

That mare is hilarious. You come up to the stall and she's all pinned ears and threatening looks, and the minute you open the door and step in, she's all "Oh HI, isn't he cute?" and the bluff goes away. Works for 98% of the people she tries it on though. She can be pretty intimidating when she wants to be, if you don't know she's all bluff and no bite.


----------



## QtrBel

HeHeHe - reminds me of when my then fiance called to tell me my mare just delivered a jet black colt that looked more like a TB than a draft and informed me that the stallion we used must have bad genes....he turned out to be a light sorrel filly with the widest blaze (looks just like daddy) and that hanging part was her navel. 

I thought I was seeing white on one of the feet. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## EquineBovine

Yey for a healthy boy!! MORE PHOTOS


----------

